
Why Microsoft will win Yahoo and Google is not the greatest tech company - nickb
http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/03/technology/kirkpatrick_search.fortune/index.htm?source=yahoo_quote
======
aoeuid
My best first hand impression of the story's professionalism was when I saw
<http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/3332/brilliantpe1.png> "Microsoft (GOOG,
Fortune 500)"

------
microcentury
Not too impressed with this article, I have to say.

It seems pretty obvious that people will not switch from the GOOG just because
MS has attained search quality parity (which, incidentally, I doubt). If they
built a _better_ search engine than Google, then people would go there and use
that instead, and the advertisers would follow. Then they wouldn't need to buy
Yahoo.

The Yahoo strategy to me seems to imply acceptance that they just cannot equal
Google in terms of search quality, so they are looking for another way to
compete. Saying they're of equal quality doesn't make it so.

